# Printer USB Device not recognized when I plug it in



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have a laptop (Win XP Pro version 2002, SP2) and I periodically connect my Brother printer (MFC-425CN) into the USB port to print out documents. But now when I connect it, I get the following pop up balloon on my taskbar:

*USB Device not recognized*
One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it.

I have been using my printer for the past 6 months. Last month, this same error occurred. I fixed it by uninstalling the printer driver, going into the Windows Device Manager and uninstalling all the USB controllers, then rebooting. It seemed to work fine after that...until now. I just uninstalled the USB controllers and rebooted, but it still pops up that same error when I connect my printer. I'm not sure if the fault lies with my printer, cos it works fine with my other PC.

I've also tried using other USB ports, but the same problem occurs.

I can't be uninstalling my printer driver and the USB controller every month. Can anyone advise what steps I can take to fix this permanently?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Hello multiplex77,

Have you looked in Device Manager during one of these failures and do you see "USB Printer Support" still present ?

Have you tried powering down the printer, connecting USB and then powering up as opposed to hot-plugging ?


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi jflan,

Thanks for the reply. I think I tried all that but it still didn't work. Anyway I worked around the problem by installing the Network printer, so now I can print to it through the printer rather than thru USB cable.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Good.
Glad you got it working.


----------



## Mauro (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi multiplex77!

Are you always using the same USB cable?


----------

